# Transfer from Continental delay?



## abcnews (Oct 4, 2010)

Last week on Wednesday (9/29/2010), I transfered 40,000 miles from Continental One Pass to Amtrak. In the past, these transfers were processed on Sunday evenings. Naturally, I was a bit disappointed that there still is no record on Monday (today). But I guess I need to allow the full 10 days, or 3 weeks that they require before getting too concerned... Must have to do with the new website.

Anyone know what's up on the One Pass transfers? Maybe they start back this Sunday (10/10/2010)?

Mike


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll watch this, as I was about to buy CO miles to transfer to AGR!!!

Let us know if & when the deal goes thru.

Thanx


----------



## abcnews (Oct 4, 2010)

Part of the reason I moved the miles then - was due to the new website on 10/1 - however, I regret I didn't think of it the week before.

BTW - I received a letter last night from American Express stating that they were ending the transfer to Continental One Pas as of September 30, 2011. So just to be safe, or in case I read it wrong, or the year was wrong (2011 verses 2010), I decided to pull the trigger on a quick transfer of 40,000 over to One Pass, while I could still do the transfer - with AGR as the final destination. The transfer from AMEX Membership Rewards to Continental One Pass is instant, but the move from One Pass to Amtrak has always been held up a few days or so.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 5, 2010)

I requested a transfer on 9/22 and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't worry just yet. AGR are going through a lot of changes right now and some of these secondary processes are probably being delayed and possibly not yet implemented. Over time they'll eventually get to these issues and hopefully everything will work out eventually.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree! I wouldn't be surprised if all point transfers from other non-Amtrak sources are currently on hold and just sitting in data files on some computer. One doesn't start transferring in data like that when there are people with account issues and problems. Making the transfer would just complicate things and make things worse.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am impatient because I need those points to post so I can redeem them for a hotel certificate. I assumed two months would be ample time to get all this done, now I'm not so sure.

Always amazes me that I can see a credit/debit card transaction on my phone before I even walk out of the store, but it takes months to see points after a transaction connected with a rewards program. I have a list of rewards transactions that still haven't shown up after two months, that I know I have to chase down and provide documentation for, AS ALWAYS.

It's just frustrating. We live in a world of instant information and technology, yet these things take "6-10 weeks" to process. Surely there's a software program out there that's capable of posting transactions automatically and immediately. Get it together!


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 8, 2010)

So far today I've spent 30 minutes each on the phone with AGR and Continental. Both blame each other. AGR refuses to accept that it could be their issue, even though I've seen people on other boards having the same problem with their rewards program transferring points into AGR in the past 2 weeks (like one here having the problem with SPG points). As far as they're concerned, that's "hearsay," and they won't consider it as a factor in investigating where all the missing points are.

AGR insists it takes 6-8 weeks to transfer points, while Continental says up to 10 days.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 8, 2010)

Freckles68 said:


> So far today I've spent 30 minutes each on the phone with AGR and Continental. Both blame each other. AGR refuses to accept that it could be their issue, even though I've seen people on other boards having the same problem with their rewards program transferring points into AGR in the past 2 weeks (like one here having the problem with SPG points). As far as they're concerned, that's "hearsay," and they won't consider it as a factor in investigating where all the missing points are.
> 
> AGR insists it takes 6-8 weeks to transfer points, while Continental says up to 10 days.


Not surprisingly, the CO rep is right and the Amtrak rep is wrong.

A posting at Flyertalk from an AGR official (AGR Insider) states that posting of all inbound rail and partner points is being held pending resolution of the multiple issues with the new website. The rep expects the posting of rail and partner points to resume "over the next week or so."

FT Posting


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 8, 2010)

Freckles68 said:


> So far today I've spent 30 minutes each on the phone with AGR and Continental. Both blame each other. AGR refuses to accept that it could be their issue, even though I've seen people on other boards having the same problem with their rewards program transferring points into AGR in the past 2 weeks (like one here having the problem with SPG points). As far as they're concerned, that's "hearsay," and they won't consider it as a factor in investigating where all the missing points are.
> 
> AGR insists it takes 6-8 weeks to transfer points, while Continental says up to 10 days.



I've only transfered CO Miles once but I know it wasn't 6-8 weeks. More like days!!! Keep us informed , as I'll be transfering real soon. I was also planning to buy CO Miles & transfer, but not till I hear everything is running smoothly!

Thanx


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 8, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Freckles68 said:
> 
> 
> > So far today I've spent 30 minutes each on the phone with AGR and Continental. Both blame each other. AGR refuses to accept that it could be their issue, even though I've seen people on other boards having the same problem with their rewards program transferring points into AGR in the past 2 weeks (like one here having the problem with SPG points). As far as they're concerned, that's "hearsay," and they won't consider it as a factor in investigating where all the missing points are.
> ...


Thanks for that! Too bad AGR reps don't know this.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 8, 2010)

I had not noticed complaints about rail points.


----------



## Freckles68 (Oct 8, 2010)

I received this reply from Vicky when I posted on FT:

_I'm sorry you did not get a clear answer from the service center. The file transfers between AGR and CO are still pending and I will have an update on what day they will post next week. Any transfer request made after 9/20 has not yet been posted to either program. I apologize for the delay. _

_ _

_Vicky Radke_

_Amtrak Guest Rewards_

Just an FYI for everyone.


----------



## abcnews (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm still waiting too, but no big deal.

I'm not wanting to rock the boat, since I would think that the CA One Pass transfer is an overall good deal for us Amtrak enthusiasts, so I would hate them to end it - in frustration over angry members. Not saying that it would happen, just hate to draw attention to the One Pass transfer option, and have them decide it's bit too generous for some reason - and put an end to it, or change it.

I did just receive a notice from AMEX regarding Membership Rewards - that they will end their "transfer arrangement" with CA One Pass next Sept (Sept 2011).


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 11, 2010)

AlanB said:


> I agree! I wouldn't be surprised if all point transfers from other non-Amtrak sources are currently on hold and just sitting in data files on some computer. One doesn't start transferring in data like that when there are people with account issues and problems. Making the transfer would just complicate things and make things worse.


Advice please, Alan. I have a 25,000 point (SPG) transfer in limbo because of this transition snafu. I am planning on traveling round trip to LAX on the EB and CS in thee weeks. There is currently bedroom space available, but as you know, the Portland leg of 27 only has one sleeper car.

I am concerned that by the time they sort out the transition, the space I need won't be available on trains 27, 11, 14 and/or 28. Any suggestions? I am short needed points until the 25k posts and I have already bought the 10k max.


----------

